# Windows Audio refuses to start



## cublikefoot (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello,
I recently installed an ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, with the included drivers. It worked fine, until I decided to update the drivers to the more recent ones (Win8 compatible). Upon rebooting my computer, the Windows Audio service refuses to start, throwing the following error:

```
Windows could not start the Windows Audio service on Local Computer.
Error 1067: The process terminated unexpectedly
```
I've also noticed some odd behavior relating to this service. Whenever I attempt to start the service manually, the following services stop:

DHCP Client
Windows Event Log
Security Center
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Windows Connection Manager
I've tried a few things, but none of them worked. Any ideas?


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

If its not broken don't fix it, uninstall the update. Or do a system restore before the update.


----------



## cublikefoot (Jul 6, 2011)

I ended up fixing it by installing the (unofficial) Uni Xonar Drivers after uninstalling the official drivers. This also fixed the other random services stopping, weird.


----------

